

Ask HN: Who is Looking for a Co-Founder? (June 2011) - sdizdar

Please describe:<p>- your expertise (startup and/or prior work)<p>- desired skillsets of a co-founder<p>- whether you have an idea that you are committed to or you are willing to explore other ideas<p>- areas of interest<p>This is based on: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2607052 
The last post on this topic was nearly year ago: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1662512
======
ldd-
Non-Tech Founder here . . .

I'm an Ivy MBA (yippee), and I'm working with a Natural Language Processing
PhD and another guy who will be starting his PhD in NLP in September. However,
neither can serve as a full-time Co-Founder . . . gotta find that person.

The business plan (yeah, the MBA actually wrote a whole one) has been vetted
by some iconic folks in the industry, and proof-of-concept should be done by
the end of the summer thanks to the brilliant NLP folks and some amazing
designers.

So what are we doing? Basically, the hypothesis is that there is a fundamental
misalignment between the way that people intuitively think about engaging with
information online and the tools we use to engage with information online . .
. we think in terms of our interests, yet the existing tools/services are
structured by function. We're going to realign that.

Looking for someone based in NYC who can lead the technology vision beyond the
PoC . . . they should have a passion for social media, experience scaling a
consumer-focused web service (ideally as a team leader), and love the idea of
playing with a ton of cleanly segmented and highly granular data on interests.

Email is in my profile . . .

Cheers!

------
mindcrime
Tech Founder here, looking for possibly 1 or more additional Tech co-founders,
and possibly a non-technical "business guy/gal" co-founder.

 _your expertise (startup and/or prior work)_

Software developer for the past 10+ years, 4-5 years of generic IT before
that. From pulling ethernet cable in drop ceilings and administering Netware
3.x servers, to writing code in Java, Groovy, Scala or Clojure and all sorts
of stuff in between... I've worked at firms ranging from "so small you'd never
have heard of them" to some you might be familiar with, such as IBM, Red Hat
and Lulu.

 _desired skillsets of a co-founder_

For a tech co-founder: programming ability in some combination of languages
that should probably include at least one of Java, C++, Groovy, or Scala.
Experience / education / skills related to information retrieval, machine
learning, social-network-analysis, text-mining, data-mining, etc.

Alternatively, same thing about programming languages, but deep knowledge of
business intelligence, master data management, SOA, etc.

For a non-technical co-founder:

Deep knowledge and extensive experience in marketing related to B2B enterprise
software would top the list. Understanding of market segmentation,
positioning, differentiation, etc. would also be important. Some experience as
a sales person, with demonstrated ability to close sales wouldn't hurt either.
Beyond that, any skills / knowledge / know-how related to business model
innovation, fund-raising, business development.

 _whether you have an idea that you are committed to or you are willing to
explore other ideas_

Pretty deep into something right now, but never say never. At the moment, the
current initiative is based on open source "Enterprise 2.0" software (although
perhaps taking a broad view of what "Enterprise 2.0" means). Basically,
enterprise search / information retrieval / knowledge management woven
together with social-networking & machine-learning to solve problems related
to finding, filtering, retrieving, analyzing, and routing information in an
organization.

 _areas of interest_

JVM languages: Java, Scala, Groovy, Clojure. Big Data tools like Hadoop,
HBase, etc. Machine learning libraries: Mahout, Mallet, Weka, etc. Information
retrieval, including libraries / tools like Lucene, Solr, OpenNLP, UIMA, GATE,
etc. Semantic Web / Linked Data. Inductive Logic Programming.

Ping me if you're interested, and I can send you the link to a more detailed
"executive summary." and/or answer any questions.

Edit: also, for any co-founder, tech or otherwise, Good Things would be: a bit
of a brash attitude, a healthy dose of skepticism, dislike for authority,
convention and tradition, and at least a passing interest in heavy metal
music. If you consider yourself an SMF, we'd probably get along well. \m/

------
Sparta
Non-Technical co-founder here. Looking for a technical cofounder for an
education SaaS based in Waterloo, Ontario in Canada.

My expertise: Business. I've taken my past companies to global scale and one
in the midst of accomplishing one of the biggest deals to date. I am a hustler
.

Co-Founder desired skillset: Must be able to understand a little bit of the
business end but mainly know how to code various languages. A web
developer/programmer/software developer knowledgable in HTML, CSS, jQuery,
Javascript, MySQL, etc. If you can design, it's a plus. But I can design
pretty well myself.

I'm pretty committed to my idea, but i'm open to suggestions. I have a gem
here.

Contact email is chrismars10@gmail.com

------
websirnik
We are a two young guys, working on a SaaS startup targeting schools and
universities.

We are looking for one more developer to join our team. We are based in
London, but we don't care where you are.

We are using Symfony2 framework, which is the new-generation php framework. If
you are php savvy, please contact me: websirnik@gmail.com

Nikita

------
mikelbring
I would like to work with Front-end Developer/Designer on a project. I am a
back-end developer but also can do front-end work. I have my own ideas but
would be willing to listen to yours. Email is in my profile.

------
taphangum
Tech founder here looking for designer in London.

Startup: gonepon - Innovative local deals.

------
cofounderfind
might be good to post your age too

------
Hisoka
Expertise:

I'm a software engineer. Strongest languages are Python, Ruby on Rails and
Javascript. I can do front end web, and web design if my life depended on it,
but it's definitely not my strength.

Desired Skillset:

I could do with another back-end engineer, especially someone with experience
developing iPhone apps, or a business person, but that business person has to
be saavy with internet consumer products and social media.

My Idea: I definitely have an idea that I am working through right now.
Already paid 50% of the web design costs, and have been working on it since 2
months ago. I expect it to be fully launched by the end of this year. I'm
serious! =)

Areas of Interest: This idea is based on tracking fitness and nutrition with a
twist. Having asked several fitness geeks whether they'd be interested, most
if not all have been very enthusiastic about what I was gonna build. As an
engineer, I know the technology is not the hardest part, it's the marketing.
So, right now, my focus is on building a pre launch mailing list, and
connecting with bloggers RIGHT NOW before I need them.

My email is info@dailysnap.com.

